# ترنيمة للعالم جيت - فاديا بزى



## bisho102 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

دى ترنيمة للعالم جيت للمرنمة *فاديا* ولسه نازلة جديد وهى ترنيمة الشريط والى ملحنها الملحن المعروف* سامح عبيد *وكمان هو ملحنلها ترنيمه اظهر عجايبك ولحنلها قبل كد لغيرك ممنوع اللمس 
بجد الترنيمة تحفة وجامدة اوووووووى وشوفو *صوت فاديا مع الحان سامح* عامل ازاى 
مستني رايوكو 
اللينك http://www.4shared.com/file/64439945/d934d2a9/fadia_3aysh_ana.html


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

جاري التحمييييييييييييييييل






​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

حلوة اوى يابيشو
انا عن نفسى من اشد المعجبين بيهم هما التنين"فاديا وسامح"
ميرسى جدا جدا على جديدك دايما اللى بتجيبهولنا​


----------



## oesi no (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

الف شكر يا بيشو 
جارى التحميل ​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

*ميرسي يا بيشو علي الترنيمه*
*جاري التحميل *​


----------



## Acc.mero (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد​ 
( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )​ 
*لينك الشريط على سيرفر المنتدى *​ 
او من هنا 
*تم حذف الشريط بناء على طلب الملحن *
*نصلى الى الله لدوام الخدمه *
*وسنعيد تنزيل الشريط بعد السماح لنا بذلك*
*oesi_no*​


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

جارى التحميل 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

اعتقد اللينك التانى مالوش علاقة بالموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

ميرسي جدا جدا 

جاري التحميل وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## RAMYANES (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي جدا جدا
> 
> جاري التحميل وربنا يعوضك​



شكرا جزيلاعلي الشريط الجميل جدا لفديا لاني فعلا من عاشقي فاديا واعتقد ان كثيرين من مستمعي الترانيم يحبوها كتير جدا وخصوصا الترنيمه ال5وال6 الحقيقه الشريط ده اعظم هديه   للمنتدي ربنا يعوض تعب صاحب الموضوع الجميل لانه فعلا جميل بدون مجاملات


----------



## amjad-ri (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

*شكرا​*


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

تم وضع الشريط على سيرفر المنتدى لسهولة التحميل ​


----------



## m3a.allah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## salamasalama (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

أنا  الشاعر رمزى بشاره  مؤلف ترانيم الشريط بتاع فاديا يا جماعه اللى بيحصل ده حرام ويُعد سرقه لحقوق الملكيه الفكريه
 الشريط لسه نازل من أسبوع بس يرضيكم يبقى موجود على النت كده والناس تحمله ببلاش طب إصبروا شويه لحد ما المنتج يلم الفلوس اللى دفعها او حتى جزء منها عشان نقدر نعمل لكم شرايط تانى


----------



## ROWIS (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*حصريا : شريط {للعالم جيت} لفاديه بزي علي أكتر من سيرفر*





​

بدون مقدمات
طبعا احنا عارفين المرنمه فاديه بزي وما مدي روعه صوتها و ترانيمها
جايبلكم مفجاءه مش هتلاقي بنفس المستوي في اي حته​ 












 
شريط جيت للعالم جديد​





​
​​_Quality _: CdQ
_Format__:_ Mp3
_Size_ : 45 MB​ 
الشريط يتكون من 11 ترنيمة ملهمش وصف​



والمفجاءة ان الشريط مرفوع علي سيرفرين
لسهوله التحميل لكل الاعضاء​






​ 
01
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149381857/01_Track_1.mp3*
oR
*http://www.files.to/get/414324/vrdmgbog1a*​

​​​​​​


02
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149381883/02_Track_2.mp3*
​​​​oR
*http://www.files.to/get/414326/2y0pvlopa3*​

​​​​​


03
*http://rapidshare.com/files/149381869/03_Track_3.mp3*
​​​​oR
*http://www.files.to/get/414328/ucswscb2f3*​



​ 
http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3236​​ 

مش طالب غير صلواتكم​


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا : شريط {جيت للعالم} لفاديه بزي علي أكتر من سيرفر*

مش حصرى 
مكرر
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58971

للغلق 
وهحذف روابط المنتدى الدعائيه اللى حضرتك حاططها ​


----------



## الشاروني (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

الف الف الف شكر لتعب محبتك


----------



## melomelo333 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

ميرسي جدا وجاري التحميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

كلمات الترنيمة
___________________
من حبك للعالم جيت ..مت عشانا يارب بقيت شايل عارنا دوقت مرارنا
رجعت نهارنا وخليت احزانا تهرب وتدوب
___________
قرار"عايش انا ف العالم ايوة والعالم مش عايش فيا 
قلبى اتعلق بالمصلوب
 وبحب العايشين ف العالم لكن بكره كل خطية
 "لامتع تغرينى ولا كنوز
____________
مبحبش عالم هيزول وطنى السما وتملى بقول
لو حبيت العالم هشقى هبقى عدو الله معقول
ده ابويا الغالى المحبوب
____________
عالم فانى وكله حروب واللى يحبه يعيش مغلوب
وقلوب التايبين بتسيبه وتروح للى جعلها توب
تشبع بكلامه المكتوب​


----------



## ramy saba (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك جميلة أوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد  احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

مرسىىىى على الترنيمه يا بيشوى 
جارى التحميل .........

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mody.nazmy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## botros_22 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

يا جماعة فى رسالة من الاستاذ رمزى بشارة بيقول فية​ 


> سعيد بوجودى معاكم فى المنتدى
> أنا الشاعر رمزى بشاره مؤلف ترانيم شريط للعالم جيت لفاديا بزى من فضلكم حذف لينك التحميل عشان الشريط جديد ولسه نازل من أسبوع أرجوكم إشتروا الشريط بدل ماتحملوه من على النت عشان مصلحة الشركه المنتجه مهندس فيكتور فاروق دفع تكاليف باهظه فى هذا الألبوم بلاش نخرب بيته مافيهاش حاجه لو جينا على نفسنا ودفعنا خمسه جنيه عشان نشترى الشريط بدل ما ندفع الراجل أكتر من 100000 جنيه
> أشكركم وصلوا لأجلى
> للإشتراك معنا فى الحمله الإعلاميه وللرد على الرساله إضغط هنا
> http://www.new.facebook.com/topic.ph...ic=5633&ref=mf​


 

ارجو من القائمين على هذا المنتدى حذف الرابط من اجل الخدمة ومحبة المسيح​


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

للاخ رمزى بشارة 
ممكن سؤال واضح وصريح وياريت اجابة مباشرة 
انتاج شرايط الترانيم تجارة ولا خدمة ؟​


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*



> سعيد بوجودى معاكم فى المنتدى
> أنا الشاعر رمزى بشاره مؤلف ترانيم شريط للعالم جيت لفاديا بزى من فضلكم حذف لينك التحميل عشان الشريط جديد ولسه نازل من أسبوع أرجوكم إشتروا الشريط بدل ماتحملوه من على النت عشان مصلحة الشركه المنتجه مهندس فيكتور فاروق دفع تكاليف باهظه فى هذا الألبوم بلاش نخرب بيته مافيهاش حاجه لو جينا على نفسنا ودفعنا خمسه جنيه عشان نشترى الشريط بدل ما ندفع الراجل أكتر من 100000 جنيه
> أشكركم وصلوا لأجلى
> للإشتراك معنا فى الحمله الإعلاميه وللرد على الرساله إضغط هنا
> http://www.new.facebook.com/topic.ph...ic=5633&ref=mf​


شريط ايه اللى ب 5 جنيه 
الشريط اللى بيشتغل على الكاسيت تمنه بيتراوح من 8 الى 10 جنيه
والسى دى  15 جنية 
ومازلت منتظر الرد 
هل تحول الترنيم الى تجارة​


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

الترنيمة جميلة مووووووووووووووووووووووووت شكرااااااا


----------



## abumadona (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

شكرا تعب محبتك بس الرابط ما بيفتحش


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

ميرسي اوي يا بيشوووو ربنا يباركك بجد انا كنت بدور عالترنيمه 
ميرسي ليك خالص


----------



## m&m (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

الترنيمة بجد جميلة واكيد الشريط هيحقق نسبة المبيعات اللى هتعوض تعب محبتكم:Love_Mailbox::99::94:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

جارى التحميل


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

شكراا ترنيمة جميلة صحيح ربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## emy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى (للعالم جيت) تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا*

*مرسى كتير تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## amir melad (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

جاري التحميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجل ضعفي
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## botros_22 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*



oesi_no قال:


> للاخ رمزى بشارة ​
> 
> 
> ممكن سؤال واضح وصريح وياريت اجابة مباشرة ​
> انتاج شرايط الترانيم تجارة ولا خدمة ؟​


 
انا ليست الا ناقل عن الشاعر رمزى بشاره​ 
وهو اللى يجيب على كل اسئلتك​ 
هذا هو الموقع ​ 
http://www.new.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=21079188795&topic=5633&ref=mf

​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## mes (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

هايله جميلللللللللله جدا جدا الترنيمه دى جامده موووووووووووووت 

ميرسى بيشوى لمجهودك المميز دا بجد ميرسى جدااااااااا ليك


----------



## الامير جورج (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

السلام لكم            
 الف مليون ميرسي يابشو ع الترنيمه دي 
 ويارب دايما جديد  في جديد   
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وتعب كل من شارك باي شي 
في المنتدي


----------



## اشرف2008 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

رجاءمحبة الشريط كله والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## jojoo (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## انطون اميل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

على فكره الترنيمه بتاعت فلم ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا كان نفسى اجبها لوحديها


----------



## mariam s (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

ميرسيي اوي علي الترنيمة 
جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل غطاس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

الف شكر يا بيشو 
جارى التحميل 
  وربن يعوضك


----------



## عادل غطاس (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

طوبى لرجل يأدبه الله فلا ترفض تأديب القدير لانه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداة تشفيان


----------



## اسعد ابراهيم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

ظ


----------



## اسعد ابراهيم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

ميرسى على الترنيمه الجميله دى الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## lwjy3 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

ترنيمة جميلة كنت بادور عليها ميرسى خالص ليك


----------



## Ferrari (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*


ميرسي لك خالص يا بشوى على الترنيمة 

الرب يباركك

​


----------



## شادى كوكو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

شكرا كتير


----------



## jacoob (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

معلش وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## tonyturboman (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

thank you very much


----------



## jacoob (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*

*شكراً ليك وجاري التحمــــيل*


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*للعالم جيت فاديا بزى  11*

انا النهاردة هرفع ليكم ترنيمة للعالم جيت من شريط  فاديا بزى رقم 11  واسمحو لى مش هقدر انزل باقى الشريط بسبيبين   اولا  الشريط لسة جديدة فى السوق مخدش فرصتة لتوزيعة والسبب التانى ان المنتج صديق غالى عليا مقدرش اضرة      استمتعوا بالترنيمة واحدة   واواعدكم هنزل باقى الشريط  بعد مرور من الوقت واحس ان الشريط خد فرصتة فى التوزيع والمبيعات  صلوا من اجلى  وارجوكم ترك الردود
http://www.4shared.com/file/72260226/d6f9dd37/__online.html


----------



## ممدوح راتب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: للعالم جيت فاديا بزى  11*

شكرا جزيرا على المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## doha_1811 (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: 'مفاجأه احدث ترنيمة لفاديا بزى للعالم جيت تلحين سامح عبيد احلى ترنيمة عملتها فاديا'*



bisho102 قال:


> دى ترنيمة للعالم جيت للمرنمة *فاديا* ولسه نازلة جديد وهى ترنيمة الشريط والى ملحنها الملحن المعروف* سامح عبيد *وكمان هو ملحنلها ترنيمه اظهر عجايبك ولحنلها قبل كد لغيرك ممنوع اللمس
> بجد الترنيمة تحفة وجامدة اوووووووى وشوفو *صوت فاديا مع الحان سامح* عامل ازاى
> مستني رايوكو
> اللينك http://www.4shared.com/file/64439945/d934d2a9/fadia_3aysh_ana.html



الف الف شكراااااااااااااااااا ربنا موجود


----------



## foba h (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

شكرا علي الترنيمة دي
الترنيمة دي عاملة قلبان في حيات ناس كتير قوي مكنتش اتخيل انهم يهتموا بالترانيم اساسا
بجد جميلة ربنا يباركك  ويستخدمك اكتر و اكتر


----------



## سومية سعداللة (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ألبوم فاديا بزى الجديد ( فاديا 11 - للعالم جيت )*

دايما تمتعينا بترانيمك الجميلة وصوتك الهادى نشكرك ودائما فى الاجد وكل سنة وانتى طيبة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد الجديد والنادى كلة بخير وسعادة والشعب القبطى كلة بخير وسعادة


----------



## وليد هلال (13 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يابيشو وربنا يباركك


----------



## رفعت بشاى (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك الرب يعوضك خير


----------



## البطل-1 (31 يناير 2009)

*شــــــــــكــرا  على الترنيـــمة الرائعه  والرب يعوضكم خيرا *


----------



## البطل-1 (31 يناير 2009)

[SIZE="4"]_اين اجد البوم فادية بزى الجديد رقم11 واكون شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكــــــــــــرا  [/COLOR]لــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــم_[/SIZE]


----------



## Tota Christ (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بيشو على الترنيمه الجميله دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## venanabil (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه وياريت باقى الالبوم


----------



## totenar (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## نشات777 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكةررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نشات777 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نشات777 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا  الرب يباركك


----------



## nono mimi (13 أبريل 2009)

يا روك ميرسي جدا علي تعبك وعلي كل اللي بتجبهولنا بس انا بقالي فتره عماله ادور علي لينك شريط فاديا للعالم جيت ومش عارفه اوصله بليز انا عايزاه


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (2 مايو 2009)

الترنيمة حلوة اوى دى كانت فى فيلم ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشى​


----------



## mickol (3 مايو 2009)

*ترنيمة للعالم جيت ( عايش انا ) - فاديا بزى*







جايبلكو ترنيمه جامده مووووت مش عارف اسمها ايه بس هيا بتاعت فاديا بزى وجامده جدن وادى الرابط اهوه
http://www.4shared.com/file/103142296/5d86d932/01_Track_1.html


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه بتاعت ابونا عبد المسيح جامده مووووت بتاعت ctv*

*ازاى عارف انها ترنيمة جامدة ومش عارف اسمها ؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه بتاعت ابونا عبد المسيح جامده مووووت بتاعت ctv*

*دى ترنيمة للعالم  جيت (عايش أنا)
لفاديا بزى
من شريط للعالم جيت​*
*الموضوع مكرر وسيتم دمجه مع الموضوع السابق*


----------



## omdaKG (4 مايو 2009)

فين الترنيمه يا جماعه


----------



## nevo_laa (2 يونيو 2009)

يا روك ميرسي جدا علي تعبك وعلي كل اللي بتجبهولنا بس انا بقالي فتره عماله ادور علي لينك شريط فاديا للعالم جيت ومش عارفه اوصله بليز انا عايزاه


----------



## marline (3 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى جدا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكوا خير


----------



## maged300 (13 يوليو 2009)

هاااااااااااى بيبو انا بجد محتاج البوم فادية كامل لو هتقدر اوكى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك[/


----------



## مارين بنت الرب (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وربنا معاك ومعاكم


----------



## dodoz (5 يونيو 2010)

_ميرسى لييك_
_جاارى التحميل _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## التوبة1 (26 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا 
هي اول مشاركة الي بينكم في هل المنتدىالرائع

طبعا الترنيمة بتجنن بجد بجد كتير حلوة ويمكن تسمعتلها اكتر من 20 مرة باليوم

 وانا مع ان الترانيم والافلام الدينية مش منعمله للربح والتجارة لكن كمان اخوتي الافاضل لحتى ننتج هيك عمل او شريط بيلزمنا دعم مادي للاستمرارية

يا ريت نتفهم هل النقطة ونساع القائمين عليها ونطي الشريط حقه حتى يجمع التكلفة الي انحطت فيها

ربنا يبارك حي جميعا ويحافظ عليكم

 ويعوض تعب كل من حط مجهود في الترنيمة من انتاج الى كلمات والحان وغناء و حتى الي رفعها لاجلنا في المنتدى

مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## gogo_ggg1971 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا علي هذة التراتيل يبركو الرب يسوع


----------

